# Came up with this seasonal WAH business idea this morning



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I think this is a good one, a good way to take advantage of the economic situation. I'd do it if I didn't have a not-at-home job!

This will only work for people with strong local ties, a horse and a garden - chickens, home-grown meat, dairy who also live in/near a small town without a grocery store, in a depressed area. Like us LOL.

Times have definitely changed. Groceries are very expensive, gas is very expensive, people are living paycheck to paycheck and can't afford car repairs etc. A trip into town for groceries isn't the happy proposition it once was. 

In the spring, summer and fall we could load up a wagon with whatever produce, eggs, etc. we happened to have available every other day or so and ride into town, up and down the streets like an ice cream man ringing our bell and selling eggs & fresh local produce for just under what the stores in town charge. We could sell goat shares and deliver milk to people on the share program, sell chicken/pig shares to people and then deliver their meat to them. 

People wouldn't have to go to town for their groceries then, and they'd also enjoy the novelty of the horse and wagon and the opportunity to visit a little. We could have a bucket labeled "free fertilizer" and clean up after the horses. 

It could work. Wouldn't get rich off of it but, if your house was paid off and your utilities low, it could pay the taxes and utility bills.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Interesting idea.

You might be onto something about using less fossil fuel in shipping. 

There is a winery in Europe (England?) that is shipping cases of wine via an old fashioned sailing ship. I recently read in the WSJ that the farmer's markets and restaurants in NYC are using a 'cargo' bike to pick up and deliver produce.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I would buy from you. 
The farmer's market here is a joke. 
No one offers eggs or milk. Just tiny veggies and sad looking crafty stuff.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You would need to find out if you need a permit to do this. I remember a summertime truck coming through our Detroit neighborhood selling produce.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I imagine the list of permits and licenses you need for this is as long as your arm. 

You've also got a degree of conditioning to overcome there. People go to the market for food ... food doesn't come to them. How are you going to break that? Plus, consider that people go get what they want, they don't prepare what's available. 

I don't see you making much money at all off of this, and I see the horse and wagon being a huge problem in 90% of communities.

Also, like me, you live in a depressed area. That means welfare and social security are the predominate means of putting food on the table. You going to take food stamps off your wagon? People on subsistence do not buy organic food at higher prices and you can't even afford horseshoes if you try to compete with Walmart prices.

This idea MIGHT work if you were near a very large city with a large base of "foodies" and people who care about sustainability, but let's be honest ... people in rural, depressed areas DON'T. They care about not being hungry, and they've already got a Walmart.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The pig shares is the only viable idea I see in there. I would focus on that. Raise a couple of pigs on that extra garden produce you WOULD be selling, then sell good, organic pork and deliver it right to your customer base (if you can find one). Or find a restaurant that's willing to buy the finished hog.

If you could learn how to smoke meats and cure artisan hams or sausages, then you could value add your way right up into some big bucks. I would barter knives or come up with cash for a good supply of prosciutto.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

I live in a very large city and we have a "fish man" who drives up and down with a bullhorn shouting fish man every Friday.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

You would be better off giving all those folks a flyer announcing your new CSA. They pay you in advance and you can still deliver produce to their door.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

It's a good idea....like others have said, probably need a 'permit'..... During my tour of duty in southern Germany, had a 'kartoffeln' (potato)man, who also sold other produce in certain neighborhoods.....He'd ride his mule drawn wagon (or maybe pony? dont remember) and yell 'KARTOFFELN!!! every few yards, and ring a bell....ladies would run out, or call out the window for him to wait.... He probably needed one, but maybe not, that was in the 70s, early 80s....
I also remember there was a 'honey' wagon, but only saw it at certain times of day or night....(probably an early morning thing, before most went to work, and didn't have to put up with a slow drawn cart of fecal matter... I worked rotating shift, so I saw different activities going on throughout the 24 hour day)


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Kind of like the ice cream man we have here in the city who drives by a couple of times each day playing music....you could play the "farmer in the dell" LOL. Actually you would be like a modern day Milk man or Schwans man or such. I think it is a good idea and you should use horses if possible to save on fuel etc. I would purchase from you also.


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

I imagine your horse might need shoes for asphalt which might cost you.

Around here, we have people who just put out a sign if they have eggs and another place that sells tomatoes on the honor system (pick-up a priced bag and put money in a box). I love it!


----------



## pijnlady (Feb 13, 2013)

Cookie2 said:


> I imagine your horse might need shoes for asphalt which might cost you.
> 
> Around here, we have people who just put out a sign if they have eggs and another place that sells tomatoes on the honor system (pick-up a priced bag and put money in a box). I love it!


I did the honor system last year with my excess cucumbers, grape tomatoes and green beans. It worked pretty well. I made approx. $50 to $70 per week and could have made a lot more, as I had people knocking my door down asking, but I was limited in what I had planted. This year I'm expanding the garden and adding beets, eggplant, zucchini and some herbs.

I only lost maybe one portion (3 cukes for $1, etc.) of produce per week to dishonesty/stealing.


----------

